# SchH/IPO Clubs/Trainers



## ARshuter (Mar 3, 2017)

Trying to find a club near me. Greensburg, PA. 30 miles east of Pittsburgh, Pa. I contacted one club over 6 weeks ago but never got a return email or phone call. I also noticed no activity on their web page and facebook page. Can anyone help me find a club?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are a few in your area. Different organizations you can look into to. USCA, DVG, GSDCA. Below are the USCA clubs.

Go to here for PA clubs
https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2017&cm=03&re=ne

And here for Ohio clubs
https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2017&cm=03&re=me

Expect to drive a distance. I drive 3 hours north to my club and 3 hours south to a helper I work with.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Contact Joeri Veth at Northern Borders LLC for training....he has a facebook page


I am near Monroeville - we train in Darlington, Beaver County....there is also a club, Keystone Buckeye Hundesport....but need to contact Joeri or his fiance Katie 

Mountaineer in WV is probably closer...Joe Gribbons



Lee


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wolfstraum said:


> Contact Joeri Veth at Northern Borders LLC for training....he has a facebook page
> 
> 
> I am near Monroeville - we train in Darlington, Beaver County....there is also a club, Keystone Buckeye Hundesport....but need to contact Joeri or his fiance Katie
> ...


There is a place to train in Darlington?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Amanda Homan is in State College. She's a national/world level competitor and also a private trainer.
https://www.facebook.com/completecanine10/?pnref=about.overview


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> There is a place to train in Darlington?


Yes - Northern Borders LLC - Joeri Veth from the Netherlands, WUSV competitor....now living in Darlington, PA



Lee


----------



## ARshuter (Mar 3, 2017)

wolfstraum said:


> Contact Joeri Veth at Northern Borders LLC for training....he has a facebook page
> 
> 
> I am near Monroeville - we train in Darlington, Beaver County....there is also a club, Keystone Buckeye Hundesport....but need to contact Joeri or his fiance Katie
> ...


I never came across this one I'll have to check into it. I contacted one called Penn-Ohio but never heard back from them. I am actually in New Alexandria. 
I really would like to just visit a club for now and see if this is for us (dog and me). After I posted this I discovered a few other disciplines that maybe more of what I'm looking for.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is a new club (USCA) so may not have been on the website when you were looking.....connected to a professional trainer's business....most people do privates with Joeri and some become club members....they have a CGC event this weekend I think, connected to the Beaver Valley Kennel Club...so maybe look that up and arrange a visit. Also, there are 2 upcoming trials in April and May.


Lee


----------



## ARshuter (Mar 3, 2017)

Lee,
We are going to Westmoreland County Obedience Training Center this weekend to take the CGC test. I think it's Saturday. I see your a breeder wish I would have found you a year ago when I was looking. I will be again in the year so I'll keep you in mind, if that's OK. I would love to get together and pick your brain sometime. Where in Monroeville are you located? I grew up in that area, Turtle Creek, although I moved from there 35 years ago.
Thanks,
Alan


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have gone to WCOTC on and off through the years.....

No problem - give me a call sometime


Lee


----------



## cherub737 (May 31, 2010)

Von IBSO K9 (Joe and Lindsay Brockington) are about 3 hrs from you...I'm sure they could help and also offer private lessons. Our Long Island group travels to see them. Great people and Joe really knows his stuff


----------

